# Macht WoW süchtig?



## gold-9 (19. Februar 2007)

Manche Leute meinen WoW macht wegen dem Spielspaß süchtig.
Wissenschaftler sagen das WoW süchtig wegen der ``Phantasiewelt´´ mach die den Spieler dazu bringt nur an diese sogenannte ´´Traumwelt´´ zu denken.
Andere wiederum sagen es ist einfach ein gutes Spiel das spaß macht und wegen dem langen gamefun einen dazu verleitet dauerhaft zu spielen und das Lv60(70) zu erreichen.
Was meint ihr dazu??

Lg
Gold-9
 Ps: Ich wußte nicht wo ich das reinstelllen sollte also habe es in Gott & die Welt rein getan fragt nicht why pls^^


----------



## Cindschi_Arygos (19. Februar 2007)

Jo das Spiel macht meiner meinung nach süchtig... 

Ich bin selber schüchtig zocke am wochende oft 14 stunden am stück.... dann en paar stunden schlaf und dann eben weiterzocken.... ich finds zwar nicht toll... aber mir gefällt das spiel und drum mach ich weiter is ja ähnlich wie bei rauchen man findet es nicht unbedingt toll aber machts trotzdem wegen der sucht


----------



## gold-9 (19. Februar 2007)

Genau wie mein (Freund alle kein leben^^ ) also ich spiele nicht soooo Intensiv aber wenn du dein charr löscht und ein paar Monate wartest biss er ganz weg ist hast du echt kein bock mehr=) das ist so zwangst Entzug lol^^


----------



## Cindschi_Arygos (19. Februar 2007)

> wenn du dein charr löscht und ein paar Monate wartest biss er ganz weg ist hast du echt kein bock mehr=) das ist so zwangst Entzug lol^^



Naja hab ich auchschon dran gedacht nur bei dem gedanken is mir fast schlecht geworden ich kann mir ein leben ohne WoW schon garnich mehr vorstellenO.o


----------



## gold-9 (19. Februar 2007)

Das geht uns allen so. ABer pass auf sonst passiert das:aber ist uns ja allen schon passiert!^^


----------



## Cindschi_Arygos (19. Februar 2007)

hm... kanns mir grade nich ganz ankucken aber so ausgerastet wie der am anfang bin ic hauch schonma xD


----------



## Jesusfreak (19. Februar 2007)

Cindschi_Arygos schrieb:


> Naja hab ich auchschon dran gedacht nur bei dem gedanken is mir fast schlecht geworden ich kann mir ein leben ohne WoW schon garnich mehr vorstellenO.o




hammer video
echt geil, das da jemand soviel zeit reinsteckt hammer


----------



## gold-9 (19. Februar 2007)

Bei mir auch! Als der Krieger need auf MEIN LEDER TEIL MACHTE! WARUM BRAUCHT EIN KRIEGER DER PLATTE TRÄGR LEDER??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Towo (21. Februar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ICH BIN SUECHTIG !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle74 (21. Februar 2007)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich Süchtig bin ! Mir macht das spielen Spaß also mach ich es in jeder freien Minute


----------



## gold-9 (21. Februar 2007)

Sucht ist es  meiner Meinung nach wenn man NUR noch an WoW denkt und wenn man nur noch spielen möchte keinen anderen Gedanken fassen kann außer das spiel.


----------



## Kalle74 (21. Februar 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Sucht ist es  meiner Meinung nach wenn man NUR noch an WoW denkt und wenn man nur noch spielen möchte keinen anderen Gedanken fassen kann außer das spiel.




Nun soweit ist es bei mir noch nicht ! Wird auch nicht soweit kommen den´k ich , muss mich ja auch noch etwas mit um 2 Kinder kümmern


----------



## gold-9 (21. Februar 2007)

So stark ist die sucht auch selten.
Als ich Lv 60 wurde habe ich auch nicht mehr so intensiv gespielt.
Es gibt auch so die 0 bock Phasen   dann kann man auch die Lust verlieren


----------



## Kalle74 (21. Februar 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> So stark ist die sucht auch selten.
> Als ich Lv 60 wurde habe ich auch nicht mehr so intensiv gespielt.
> Es gibt auch so die 0 bock Phasen   dann kann man auch die Lust verlieren





das kenn ich wenn ich manchmal bei ner q nicht weiterkomm . naja bin gerade auf 45 hab mitte dezember angefangen zu spielen .


----------



## Denji (KdV) (22. Februar 2007)

Sucht und Spaß am Spiel liegen nah besammen dass man schwer sagen kann was es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (22. Februar 2007)

Kalle74 schrieb:


> das kenn ich wenn ich manchmal bei ner q nicht weiterkomm . naja bin gerade auf 45 hab mitte dezember angefangen zu spielen .


Ich habe lv 40-50 gehasst!^^


----------



## Lohmi1993 (22. Februar 2007)

Ich find das i-wie auch doof das man davon süchtig wird,
weil man hat dann fast keine Zeit für seine Freunde^^
also ich mach das so das ich Zeit for WoW und meine Freunde hab xD


----------



## gold-9 (22. Februar 2007)

Wenn man sich Ziele setzt zum Beispiel: Jeden Tag einen halben Lv und danach aus. Hilft das echt weiter!


----------



## Nephlim (22. Februar 2007)

Es kann süchtig machen, aber was oder wer kann nicht süchtig machen?! Klar hat man schon so einige gesehen, die ihr Leben nur noch dem Spiel widmen, aber ich finde jeder Mensch sollte selbst wissen was er macht und wie er es macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da meine RL Freunde auch selbst alle WoW spielen kann ich mich nicht beschweren *grins*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im Gegenteil: die seh ich jetzt öfter als sonst, da alle verschiedene Arbeitszeiten haben, da trifft man sich statt telefonieren alle zusammen im TS (seitdem hab ich irgendwie weniger Telefonkosten als sonst, also positiv, hehe)

Es ist ein sehr, sehr schweres Thema, sich in eine andere Welt zurückzuziehen finde ich eigendlich gut, denn dann kann man den alltag mal draußen lassen und ich sehe meine Leute lieber im Game als irgendwo in einer Ecke Drogen konsumieren oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal wie man es macht, man macht es doch falsch ... spielt man Egoshooter läuft man nach Aussagen der Politiker Gefahr Durchzudrehen, spielt man Autorennspiele droht die Gefahr der realen Raserei, spielt man WoW droht einem der Realitätsverlust ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es faszinierend ... da ich FF mit leidenschaft gespielt hatte und ich Rollenspiele liebe ist WoW genau mein Ding ... und da es so umfangreich ist, hab ich wenigstens etwas von dem Geld was man monatlich ausgeben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon viele Freundschaften haben sich gebildet durch WoW, die auch in RL super klar kommen und sich treffen, ich kann nix negatives sagen ^^ ich bin stolz zu den Freaks zu gehören *grins*


----------



## Ambushador (22. Februar 2007)

Also von nem Kollegen, der eine Arbeit über Spielsucht (viel davon über wow) hat was im internet gefunden was besagt  dass Blizzard im Spiel spezielle Pixel-Muster einbaute, die einem in den Bann ziehen und eine Art Bild in deinem Hirn veranker, welches sich schwer wieder lösen kann und man viel dran denkt...was aber nicht bei allen gleichstark wirken sollte...        poste dann mal die site *imgooglewühl*


fände ich ziemlich erschreckend wenn so sein sollte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (22. Februar 2007)

@ Nephlim
Da hast du recht . Aber deswegen ist ja eigentlich (sozusagen) nichts falsch oder man betrachtet alles als richtig, was der Mensch ja auch denkt^^.
Manche bauen auch Stress mit spielen ab um sich abzuregen andere Rauchen deswegen(manche machen beides^^).
Meine Meinung ist und lautet immer: Jedem das seine.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ambushador schrieb:


> Also von nem Kollegen, der eine Arbeit über Spielsucht (viel davon über wow) hat was im internet gefunden was besagt  dass Blizzard im Spiel spezielle Pixel-Muster einbaute, die einem in den Bann ziehen und eine Art Bild in deinem Hirn veranker, welches sich schwer wieder lösen kann und man viel dran denkt...was aber nicht bei allen gleichstark wirken sollte...        poste dann mal die site *imgooglewühl*
> fände ich ziemlich erschreckend wenn so sein sollte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Unsinn! 
So was dürfen sie nicht machen!


----------



## Ambushador (22. Februar 2007)

"dürfen"

die machens einfach  wer spricht denn hier von dürfen (wenn es überhaubt so is)


----------



## Lohmi1993 (22. Februar 2007)

Ich hab ein kumpel der zockt das auch,
und wenn er mal "verkackt" dann hat der nen tick und macht die ganze Maus kaputt (oder die Tastatur) xDD
Ich denk dann nur: der hat sie nich alle.
Naja
Solange es nicht meine Tastatur ist^^


----------



## Nephlim (22. Februar 2007)

die Pixeldinger kann man bestimmt mit dem Befehl "/ausziehen" aktivieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn wenn naggige weibliche Chars einem begegnen guckt man net weg ^^ und das schlimme daran: sowas gibt es auch für die männlichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spaß beiseite ... interessant wäre es allemale etwas über seine Gehirnfunktion zu wissen, bzw. Werbeeinspielungen machen ja das gleiche, genauso wie viele Süßigkeiten immer in Höhe von Kleinkinder aufgestellt werden im Supermarkt, da die von bunten Sachen angezogen werden, ihre Neugierde weckt und Mama oder Papa das dann kaufen muss, da sie net wollen das die Kidz Aufstand machen *mal einen Blick auf meinen Neffen werf* mmmmh japp, kann ich bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir werden alle in irgendeiner Art und Weise manipuliert, wir merken es nur nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *angst hab*


----------



## Ambushador (22. Februar 2007)

ja stimmt...  auch bei Filmen hat man in Kinos Tests gemacht, indem man in 1er sec eines von 24 Frames einfügte welches z.B ne Cola Werbung war. Mit dem AUge sieht man die Bilder nich.. doch der Ansturm auf Coca Cola war in der pause enorm höher als sonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die dinger nennen sich Hiddenframe... sowas in der art könnte in wow schon vorhanden sein, dünkt mich nicht unwahrscheinlich....


----------



## gold-9 (22. Februar 2007)

Wenn es so wäre, was sollten die schon ´´einblenden ´´ ?


----------



## Michelchen (23. Februar 2007)

in goldshire einfach überall bc-packungen hinstellen^^ xD


----------



## Nephlim (23. Februar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  loooooooooooooool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt weiß ich auch wieso ich Süchtig nach Roben bin ... HA! Erwischt!!!! Die haben mit Absicht so toll aussehende Roben geschneidert, damit man das AH leer kauft!

*selbsthilfegruppe für Robensammler aufmach*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedXster (23. Februar 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Manche Leute meinen WoW macht wegen dem Spielspaß süchtig.
> Wissenschaftler sagen das WoW süchtig wegen der ``Phantasiewelt´´ mach die den Spieler dazu bringt nur an diese sogenannte ´´Traumwelt´´ zu denken.
> Andere wiederum sagen es ist einfach ein gutes Spiel das spaß macht und wegen dem langen gamefun einen dazu verleitet dauerhaft zu spielen und das Lv60(70) zu erreichen.
> Was meint ihr dazu??
> ...



Meiner meinung mach macht das spiele "SÜCHTG" aba das stört mich nicht iss ja nicht soo schlimm wie wenn man drogenabhängig iss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(soo und jetz wieder WoW zocken) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aaa ich kann damit nicht aufhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

egal bis dann dann


----------



## gold-9 (23. Februar 2007)

Nephlim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> loooooooooooooool
> ...


LOL?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja back to optick



RedXster schrieb:


> Meiner meinung mach macht das spiele "SÜCHTG" aba das stört mich nicht iss ja nicht soo schlimm wie wenn man drogenabhängig iss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das denken die meisten(glaub ich^^).   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (8. März 2007)

Geht mal bei Wikipedia und gebt World of Warcraft ein, dort steht was dazu 

ist eigentlich mal ganz interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (8. März 2007)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Geht mal bei Wikipedia und gebt World of Warcraft ein, dort steht was dazu
> 
> ist eigentlich mal ganz interessant
> 
> ...


Suchtpotenzial

World of Warcraft basiert auf demselben bewährten Prinzip, auf dem viele Computer-Rollenspiele aufbauen: Der Charakter des Spielers wird durch seine investierte Spielzeit immer stärker. Selbst wenn das Stufenmaximum von 60 (mit der Erweiterung „The Burning Crusade“: Stufe 70) erreicht ist, kann man sich auf die Suche nach speziellen Gegenständen begeben, um seinen Charakter noch weiter zu verbessern. Einige dieser Gegenstände sind so selten, dass man zum Teil Monate auf die Suche gehen kann. Dadurch hat man nie „alles erreicht“ – es gibt immer noch einen Gegenstand, der noch seltener ist – und den man nicht hat. Es ist der Anreiz, sich noch weiter zu verbessern, von seinen Mitstreitern bewundert und von seinen Gegnern gefürchtet zu werden.

Dieses Spielprinzip, welches den am längsten „intensiv“ Spielenden belohnt, hat nach gängiger Meinung hohes Suchtpotenzial; eine Interpretation, die allerdings umstritten ist, siehe dazu Suchtpotenzial eines MMORPG.

Zusätzlich zu diesem grundsätzlich bei Spielen des Genres auftretenden Suchtpotenzial geht World of Warcraft noch etwas weiter. Um die besten Gegenstände im Spiel zu erlangen, muss in großen, bis zu 40 Spieler fassenden Instanzen gekämpft werden. Diese so genannten „Schlachtzüge“ bieten zwar eine gute Möglichkeit, mit anderen Spielern in Kontakt zu kommen, sie müssen aber organisiert und zeitlich abgestimmt sein, was bedeutet, dass der Spieler im Extremfall seine Freizeit um das Spiel herum planen muss, anstatt zu beliebigen Zeiten spielen zu können. Durch das vorzeitige Aufhören eines Spielers müsste die gesamte Gruppe den Schlachtzug beenden, was in Gruppenzwang ausarten kann, um den Spieler zum Bleiben zu bewegen. Kurzzeitiges Spielen in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen führt zu einem kaum sichtbaren Erfolg, was auch viele Gelegenheitsspieler mit der Zeit abschreckt.

Um besagtes Suchtpotenzial einzuschränken, werden nun die ersten Gegenmaßnahmen ergriffen, welche World of Warcraft als größtes MMORPG direkt betreffen. So wird in der Volksrepublik China nun die normale Spielzeit gesetzlich auf drei Stunden begrenzt. Danach wird man allerdings nicht zwangsgetrennt, sondern man erhält im Spiel deutlich weniger Erfahrungspunkte, Geld und Gegenstände, und nach fünf Stunden Spielzeit wird dies auf ein absolutes Minimum reduziert. Nur durch fünf Stunden, in denen der Spielaccount nicht eingeloggt ist, wird dieser Status zurückgesetzt.

Des Weiteren ist es seit Ende November 2005 für Eltern möglich, die tägliche Spielzeit ihrer Kinder festzulegen. Es können für den Account entweder festgelegte Uhrzeiten oder eine Gesamtspielzeit definiert werden (zu finden unter "Elterliche Freigabe" auf der deutschen offiziellen Webseite [3]).


----------



## Randalica (10. März 2007)

Also vorweck ^^ ich spiel seit 22.02.2005 und hab glaub ich, wenn ich so überleg noch keinen tag nicht im spiel verbracht.

kleiner auszug, was mir im rl mal passiert is. Ich steh also in einer bar und werd von so nem typ angebaggert. ne freundin von mir meinte dann später zu mir "oh gott, jetzt wirds echt kritisch" ... warum? darum: ich hab dann wohl zu dem gemeint: ey du kacknoob, du spamst den falschen channel zu, zieh leine...

Bin ich süchtig? ich glaube schon. Das sollte der beweis sein ^^


----------



## gold-9 (11. März 2007)

Randalica schrieb:


> Also vorweck ^^ ich spiel seit 22.02.2005 und hab glaub ich, wenn ich so überleg noch keinen tag nicht im spiel verbracht.
> 
> kleiner auszug, was mir im rl mal passiert is. Ich steh also in einer bar und werd von so nem typ angebaggert. ne freundin von mir meinte dann später zu mir "oh gott, jetzt wirds echt kritisch" ... warum? darum: ich hab dann wohl zu dem gemeint: ey du kacknoob, du spamst den falschen channel zu, zieh leine...
> 
> Bin ich süchtig? ich glaube schon. Das sollte der beweis sein ^^


Ein typ angebaggert in WoW???  
Also wenn das so währe dann gibt es die Ignorliste.
Aber kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (11. März 2007)

Och gold-9bärchen.. genau lesen. Er hat geschrieben *kleiner auszug, was mir im rl mal passiert is. *
Ansonsten kann ich deiner "Geschichte" wenig abgewinnen... es ist eher traurig sowas zu lesen sofern dein normaler Umgangston schon diese Sprache ist und es nicht nur für nen schnellen Scherz hier ist.


----------



## Randalica (11. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verdammt, da is einer aber früh um 9.29 ein verdammt netter.

weder das eine noch das andere, aber in genervten situationen kann es schonmal vorkommen, das mir sowas rausrutscht! Es soll ja auch vorkommen, das der wortschatz im rl genau wie im spiel um einige Ö`s reicher geworden is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in diesem sinne danköööö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (11. März 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Och gold-9bärchen.. genau lesen. Er hat geschrieben *kleiner auszug, was mir im rl mal passiert is. *
> Ansonsten kann ich deiner "Geschichte" wenig abgewinnen... es ist eher traurig sowas zu lesen sofern dein normaler Umgangston schon diese Sprache ist und es nicht nur für nen schnellen Scherz hier ist.


Ups sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## W@RH@M€R91 (19. März 2007)

WoW macht süchtig. Aber nicht für jeden. Z.B. Ich sehe einen Kumpel von mir, der wegen seiner Sucht seine Freundin und andere Freunde verloren hat. Auch seine Verwandschaft. Also LEUTZZZ übertreibt nicht. WoW ist hamma und ich habe es über 1 Jahr gezoggt. Aber ich hae aufgehört. Weil mich das ständige bezahlen und den Zwang zu spielen genervt hat. Wenn man in einer Virtuellen Welt lebt, ist das richtige vorbei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Trotzdem is WoW GEEEEIIILLLOOOO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StoneSour (20. März 2007)

Also das Game macht defenitiv süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich glaub das wisst ihr ja mittlerweile alle xD

aber mich störts halt nicht im geringsten da ich genau weiß das des sowieso irgendwann wieder aufhört 
hab davor Ragnarok Online gezoggt und nach über nem Jahr spielen hab ich auch daran die Lust verloren
obwohl ich mich noch heute gern daran erinnere wie ich damals mit meiner reinen Assassinen Guild durch die PvP-Arenen gestealtht bin, und wir dann alles gemetzelt haben was uns vor die Klingen kam *schwärm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja die guten alten Zeiten...


----------



## Nephlim (20. März 2007)

@ StoneSour jetzt muss ich mich an meine Q]|[-Zeit erinnern *schwärm* da dachte man auch wenn man Clanwars machte, auf LAN Partys nen Pokal mega happy in den Händen hielt "das wird nie enden" und nu?! Nu beherrscht WoW das Arbeitszimmer, eine riiiisen Landkarte hat das Quake Poster und die Erinnerungsfotos vertrieben ... *seufz*

daraus kann man auch ne neue These ableiten: "Wann werden wir jemals aufhören, dieses Game zu spielen?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ambushador (20. März 2007)

stromausfall  z.B.


----------



## Nephlim (20. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun mal ma nicht gleich den teufel gleich an die Wand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StoneSour (20. März 2007)

oder auf Arbeit wo ich noch gute 2h bin-.-

naja aber hab ja das Forum mit der netten Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (20. März 2007)

Nephlim schrieb:


> daraus kann man auch ne neue These ableiten: "Wann werden wir jemals aufhören, dieses Game zu spielen?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn das rl uns einholt  wir das zeitliche segnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (21. März 2007)

nochmal zum thema :

Definitiv ja , man  muss nur wissen wie man damit um geht !
würde mich selbst sogar als süchtig nach wow bezeichnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es kommt einfach drauf an ob man es sich "leisten" kann.
für schüler kann die sucht "tötlich" sein für leute die ein geregeltes arbeitsleben haben und damit klar kommen kann es gar keine konsequenzen haben ...
da ich nich so der familienmensch bin und auch sonst keine wirklich zeitfressenden Hobbies habe die durch wow vielleicht zerstört werden könnten is mir das im endeffekt auch relativ egal.
wenn ich weg geh dann geh ich weg und wenn ich lust auf fussball hab dann geh ich fussball spielen.
ich hab ne weile ohne wow leben müssen weil ich umgezogen bin und die zeit kein i-net hatte und muss sagen das das nich so die tragödie ist , man gewöhnt sich dran.

es is genauso wichtig das man jemand hat der sagt das man es übertreibt . 
sei es nun die freundin die mutter oder sonst ein familienmitglied oder die freunde

wenn einer nun sagt ich sei süchtig dann _kann_ ich ihm zustimmen 
aber ob die sucht jetzt negative folgen hat ist ja was anderes ...


mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (21. März 2007)

Ja ich würde auch sagen das es süchtig macht. Das macht denke ich mal die "eigene Welt" von WoW aus. Naja und dann oute ich mich direkt auch mal als suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (24. März 2007)

WoW macht süchtig. Definitiv. Die einen mehr die anderen weniger. Aber jeder ist für sein Leben selbst verantwortlich und ich stemple jemanden der (zu) viel Zeit im Spiel verbringt nicht gleich zu einem schlechten Menschen... Im Gegenteil, oftmals haben diese Leute um einiges mehr im Hirn als alles andere was mir "draußen" je begegnet ist.

Daher sage ich: Jedem das seine, nur aus Fehlern lernt man. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orcwarrior (24. März 2007)

Ich denke WoW macht vor allem Leute süchtig, die nicht in ein festes soziales Um(feld) gespannt sind, also keine geregetlte Arbeit haben oder wenig/keine echten Freunde, und nicht nur Bekannte.... Und die vllt auch alleine wohnen oder keine Familie haben.... 

Also ich hatte mal eine operation nach einem Arbeitsmissgeschick oder Sportunfall, dass is bis heut unklar, jedefalls war ich damals immer zu Hause und wurde echt süchtig. Aber bevor ich mein Leben und vor allem meine Freundin aufgebe, is mir alles andre egal. So soll es sein, habe im WoW aber Leute getroffen, die meinten, ihre Freundin hat sie verlassen, weil sie nur noch imInternet waren. Soetwas darf nicht sein! Sicher is jeder selber verantwortlich, abver ich denk mal dass das niemand will, und dass die einfach selber Probleme haben mit ihrem Leben und deshalb immer online sind, wie wenn sie Drogen nehmen. Und WoW is ne Droge, so wie eigenlcih alle Computergams, so wie Alkohol, zigaretten, Fressen, Sex, Glücksspielen, und und und. Gibt viele Beisspiele, und WoW is nur eins davon, und die LEute würden sich so oder so irgendwas suchen denk ich mal, die meisten....

Manche werden sicher vom SPiel auch süchtig, aber man sollte sich bewusst machen, es ist nur ein Spiel, und auch wenn einem die anderen besiegen, man soll kein SPiel spielen um der BEste zu sein sondern des Spasses willen! Und wer spielt noch des spasses willen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab aufgehört momentan mit WoW, spiele später wieder wenn es mehr Inhalte gibt, mir wurde shcon langweilig mit meinem lvl 70 in der Scherbenwelt. also noch viel Spass dort und gl im Rl

lg Orcw


----------



## Bluntoriz0r (26. März 2007)

Ich bin davon überzeugt das kein einziges Spiel süchtiger macht als WOW(nicht einmal Counter Strike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Das geht sogar über alle Altersbereiche! Ich hab meine Sucht inzwischen unter kontrolle, aber ganz wegkommen von WOW??? Nie und nimmer...


----------



## Fuse (26. März 2007)

Naja Ich bin auch ein Sogenannter "Süchtel!" Nur, weil ich mal Gerne Spiele?
Achja Das Spiel macht Süchtig aber die "Traumwelt, Phantasiewelt" ist glaub ich nur bei Totalen Spinnern Vorhanden. Ich habe auch ein rl nur ich versuche nunmal meinen Char Hochzulvln ^^

Also ich sage macht Süchtig aber nichts Traumwelt man will einfach nur einmal das Höchste lvl erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathrules (26. März 2007)

Finde auch das WOW süchtig macht, spiele es jetzt seit dem 20.09.2006 und komme bald nicht mehr vom PC weg. 

Aber ich bin auf dem richtigem Weg, mittlerweile schaffe ich es am WE auch mal ne halbstündige Pause einzulegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (26. März 2007)

Damit hab ich keine Probleme ich lege oft spielpausen ein meistens ist mein exp-Balken bis zum anschlag Blau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piafra (26. März 2007)

finde auch das wow nicht süchtig macht, man braucht einfach nur noch andere tätigkeiten, nicht nur wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hat sogar blizz erkannt und schreib so schöne tipps wie: lade freunde ein in wow, geh aber mit ihnen auch nach draußen (so ungefähr) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich lvl vll nicht so schnell wie andere die jeden tag zoggen, dafür hab ich jede menge spass am leben und kann meinen kindern mal was erzählen was ich in meiner jugend so erlebt hab, und nicht ich ähm äh hab nur wow gezoggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja jeden des seine. 

so long piff


----------



## Satanhimself (26. März 2007)

Piafra schrieb:


> ...das hat sogar blizz erkannt und schreib so schöne tipps wie: lade freunde ein in wow....



Jo , Blizz verdient das geld ja auch nur um armen Leuten geld zuspenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StoneSour (26. März 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> Jo , Blizz verdient das geld ja auch nur um armen Leuten geld zuspenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja was denkst du denn? Die würden sich doch nie im Leben kommerziell bereichern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Womenfreak (26. März 2007)

Ich denke, dass WoW ein sehr hohe Suchtpotential macht. Ist ja schon genannt wurden warum.

Ich denke das größte Problem dabei ist, dass WoW sehr groß ist und man immer was neues machen konnte (auch wenn es vor BC "nur" ein neuer 60iger war). Mit BC sowieso wieder viel Neues...

Viele habe, ich hatte es auchmal, den Drang alles zu machen und einfach das Bedürfnis sich auch zu beweisen. Auch wenn es nur bei Leuten in game ist, die sie niemals RL treffen werden. Das hat aber auch den Hintergedanken, dass sie es ihm RL nicht können. Nicht unbedingt weil sie schlecht sind, sondern vllt eher weil sie nicht in das norm ihrer Umgebung reinpassen. In WoW ist man halt einfach Orc, Troll, Taure, Untoter, Blutelf, Mensch, Nachtelf, Zweg, Gnom oder Dranei... und nicht klein, groß, fett, dumm, zu klug usw...

Ich denke, dass das beim Großteil der WoW Gemeinschaft der Fall ist...
Auf keinen Fall bei allen

MFG Freak


----------



## 3x3Qta (26. März 2007)

Ich finde schon, das es ein wenig süchtig macht. Aber gott sei dank hat blizzard so funktionen eingebaut wie Ruf Farmen, Questobjekte mit niedriger droprate farmen oder dauernde Server neustarts. Das hält ab vom süchtig werden ^^


----------



## razaik (26. März 2007)

Also, mir machen Rollenspiele sowieso am meisten Spaß. Angefangen hats bei mir mit Toontown-Online (löl). Da war ich glaub 10 oder 11. Danach bin ich auf Ragnarok gekommen und jetzt bei WoW. Ich würde net sagen das ich süchtig bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann aber sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (26. März 2007)

3x3Qta schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, das es ein wenig süchtig macht. Aber gott sei dank hat blizzard so funktionen eingebaut wie Ruf Farmen, Questobjekte mit niedriger droprate farmen oder dauernde Server neustarts. Das hält ab vom süchtig werden ^^


Und genau DAS hält nicht ab vom Süchtig werden. Es gibt Leute die sich einen perfekten Charakter basteln wollen. Dazu gehört das jeweils beste Set, dutzende Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig, hohe PVP Ränge etc. Und Blizzard bietet genug Sinnlosfarmquests in dennen der Spieler diese Ingame-Perfektion erlangen kann. Also genau das was du aufgezählt hast, ist genau für solche Spieler gemacht.


----------



## dmix (26. März 2007)

Also ich finde es macht süchtig^^


----------



## Weltentaucher (28. März 2007)

Alle die in diesen Thread schreiben kann man schon alls süchtig bezeichnen.

Reallife hurts...          ...but it's Real.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPA-LjSIlsM

Ja ich bin seit 1 und 1/2 auch süchtig und 100 Day's played kein ding.

Lg Noa [FdS]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfcatcher (1. April 2007)

ICh weiß net manche sind süchtig manche nicht. ICH bin zum Glück nciht von dennen betroffen die Süchtig sind ich spiele ab und zu mehr ich bin eher Süchtig nach dem buffed.de Forum xD


----------



## Grizzla (3. April 2007)

Also in meiner Sicht macht jedes PC-Spiel für eine Zeitlang süchtig mal mehr mal weniger

Ich nehme mich mal als Beispiel ^^

Die erste sucht bei mir Begann mit Warcraft 3 Roc + TFT
ich habe dieses Spiel vom Release bis 3 Jahre+ ca.  jeden Tag mindestens 6 Stunden gespielt

Erst war es nur der Spielspaß der mich gefesselt hat.. doch hinterher war es nur noch der drang meine
Stats zuverbessern ich spielte mich hoch in der Wc3cl auf Liga 1a habe mal selbst mit meinem clan die Liga gewonnen wollte besser werden habe teils gegen Progamer gespielt etc... 

und diese ''Sucht'' bzw. genau der selbe effekt hat sich bei mir auch (zum glück nur 1 jahr ca. ) bei WoW Freigesetzt zwar nicht so extrem aber es war da...

Ich finde echt jedes Spiel kann Süchtig machen wenn man den drang dazu hat besser zusein als andere.


----------



## Averageman (11. April 2007)

Ich denke man kanns auc übertreiben, aber dasses hohes SUchtpotential hat, steht wohl ausser Frage. Es macht nunmal riesen Spaß!


----------



## Flapp (11. April 2007)

NEIN!!!


Oder sieht der kleine 12 jährige der da hinten karazhan cleart mit seinen 9 70er und alle T4 so aus als wenn er süchtig wäre????






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


NO ERNST JUST FUN 

Wer einmalc WoW gezockt hatt der weiß wie schwer es ist davon los zukomemn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opranius (12. April 2007)

WoW macht mir einfach machmal Spaß und machmal ist es einfach nur öde. Früher war ich bestimmt süchtig gewesen, doch selbst das hat sich bei mir (glücklicherweise) wieder fast gelegt (:


----------



## Alostris (12. April 2007)

sucht is doch blos eine frage der defnition^^


es macht spaß isn netter zeitvertreib, und falls jemand süchtig ist der hat irgendwas falsch gemacht^^
vor allem wer bei so nem wetter lieber drinnen vorm pc ist.


----------



## Peggy Sue (12. April 2007)

ich bin gott sei dank NICHT süchtig, bin auch froh darüber aber ich denke das geht sehr schnell..
bei meinem freund ist es manchmal harte grenze und bei seinem kumpel ist die sucht voll da, schläft auch nur inner woche 4 std wenn er was mit ner inze organ muss, geht nicht in die schule,etc pp.

sry, aber ich kanns nicht verstehen, ich finde die leute haben n richtigen schatten,irgendwas stimmt da nicht.

genauso wenig kann man zigaretten-sucht mit wow-sucht vergleichen. das eine ist eine droge, das andere einfach nur eine aneinanderreihung von pixeln und zigaretten sucht isoliert einen nicht von der umwelt.



Grizzla schrieb:


> Also in meiner Sicht macht jedes PC-Spiel für eine Zeitlang süchtig mal mehr mal weniger
> 
> Ich nehme mich mal als Beispiel ^^
> 
> ...



soso, liga 1a. welchem clan gehörtest du denn an und wie hießt du?

wenn liga 1a muss man dich ja kennen ^^




Weltentaucher schrieb:


> Alle die in diesen Thread schreiben kann man schon alls süchtig bezeichnen.




na du hast ja ne ahnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grizzla (15. April 2007)

Peggy schrieb:


> soso, liga 1a. welchem clan gehörtest du denn an und wie hießt du?
> 
> wenn liga 1a muss man dich ja kennen ^^


Hat zwar nichts so mit dem Thema zu tun aber egal noss(nbk) - Natural Born Killaz (www.nbk.insidenetwork.net)

------------------

Noch was zum Thema WoW kann süchtig machen wie alles andere auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (15. April 2007)

Flapp schrieb:


> Wer einmalc WoW gezockt hatt der weiß wie schwer es ist davon los zukomemn...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch.
WoW kotzt mich zur Zeit tierisch an...
Ich muss mich beinahe zwingen weiterzuspielen...
solange bis mein abo abläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (17. April 2007)

wenn du dich zwingen musst mal wow zu spielen dann kommste ja nicht wirklich davon los o.O. wenn ich keine lust auf wow habe spiele ich einfach nicht.


----------



## razaik (17. April 2007)

du zwingst dich?! nur weil dein abo noch net zuende is? dann spiel lieber net


----------



## FelitzE (18. April 2007)

Als ob das so wäre .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (18. April 2007)

Ich hab jetzt auch meinen Account gekündigt, weil ich nicht einsehe zu zahle, wenn ich gar keine Lust verspüre zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn mich dann doch mal wieder die Lust packt, kann ich immer noch ne Gamecard holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alos bin ich von meiner Sucht befreit *jippie* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peggy Sue (18. April 2007)

Grizzla schrieb:


> Hat zwar nichts so mit dem Thema zu tun aber egal noss(nbk) - Natural Born Killaz (www.nbk.insidenetwork.net)
> 
> ------------------
> 
> ...



ihr ward erste liga? o.O

was ist denn mit sk , 4k, t64 und mouz-sports?
die waren doch meist in der ersten liga...


----------



## Kil Simi (22. April 2007)

Ich spiele zwar schon sehr viel, wie ich find.

Und ich muss zugeben, dieses Spiel macht süchtig!!!
Ich bin länger wach, somit komme ich morgens schlechter aus dem Bett zur Arbeit.
Da ich Gleitzeiten hab komme ich immer kurz vor der Deadlne - gehe aber gegen 18 uhr um pünktlich zu hause zu sein um beim kara Raid dabei zusein.
dann muss ich an anderen tagen meine minus stunden wieder abarbeiten.

Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass meine Persönlichkeit sich nicht davon abhänig machen lies.
Kaum ist das schöne Wetter vor der Tür bin ich verdammt selten zu hause am PC.
Wenn dann kurz mal im TS Hallo sagen kurz bevor ich schlafen geh.

Verbringe jeden Tag, so wie ich es früher gemacht habe, mit anderen Dingen, sei es tanzen, sport, mädels.
Aber dennoch finde ich mal nen Tag wo ich 3 - 4 Stunden spiel. Mittlerweile reicht mir das aus. T6 ist für mich unerreichbar und T5 auch - und ob ich komplett T4 besitzen ist auch ne gute Frage.
Aber was hab ich davon im RL? Nichts - soll ich mich wenn ich mich irgendwo bewerbe, angeben das ich nen Pro Gamer bin. LvL 70 Hexer auf Kil Jaeden.

Außerdem macht mir dieses Spiel in letzter Zeit kein Fun mehr. Kein Bock zu farmen und co.
Bin derzeit am überlegen alles stilllegen zu lassen. Nur wenn ich es irgendwann mal ebend wieder spielen will wieder für nen monat soll ist auch nicht so das richtige.

WoW macht süchtig und unternimmt nichts dagegen.

Aber mal zu der Annahme das WoW in einem Frame Werbung einfließen lässt.
Sowas würdet ihr sehen.
Ein Film wird konstant mit 25 Bilder pro Sekunde abgespielt.
Hierbei kann man in einem Frame (Bild) Werbunhg unterjubeln und jeder würde es mit seinem unterbewusstsein aufnehmen. geht ihr daraufhin in die stadt und seht das produkt, kommt eine erinnerung an das produkt aus dem unterbewusstsein. Das interesse ist geweckt...

Bei spielen ist das nicht möglich, da spiele nicht konstanz die bilder laufen lassen. 
Viele Leute haben Lags sprich gelegentlich 10 fps. Dort würde das auffallen wenn irgendwo werbung wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HostileRecords (22. April 2007)

Hmm... ja ihr habt irgendwie schon alle recht.. spiele am tag auch ununterbrochen, und freunde und so habsch auch kaum zeit für.. aber die sind fast alle genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab auch schon gefreezt.. aber nach 2 monaten spiele ich dann wieder... irgendwie kann ich auch nit aufhören!
famille etc lassen auch schon dumme sprüche und bla, ich find auch definitiv macht das game schon süchtig, aber gibt auch phasen wo man absolut kein bock druff hat! die man dann auch nutzen "könnte" um nach draußen zu gehen :>
bin irgendwie froh bald zur bundeswehr zu müssen .. dann hat das ganze ja nen ende .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so long...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephenael (23. April 2007)

Durchlesen und sich dann ne Meinung bilden!

Klickst du


----------



## Szyslak (24. April 2007)

Ich würde auch behaupten, dass ich süchtig bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich schaffe es dennoch, Job, Freunde, Freizeit unter einen Hut zu bringen.. Gehe Wochenends weiterhin weg und wenn ich dann um 5 oder 6 morgens zuhause bin, spiel ich auch noch 4-5 Stündchen ^^ Unter der Woche gehe ich Arbeiten und treibe weiterhin regelmäßig meinen Sport (nach dem Sport aber direkt nach Hause -> PC schonma starten -> Duschen -> WoW + Kaffee). Ebenfalls gebe ich zu, das ich schon Aggressiv werde wenn ich mal was nicht schaffe oder bekomme.. Beim farmen von Sul'Thraze z.B. habe ich nach dem 20ten Run ne Kaffeetasse an die Wand geworfen weil als das 2te Schwertteil gedropt wurde und ein Mage Need gemacht (auch bekommen) hat mit der Begründung für seinen Twink und danach schrieb "Mist, Seelengebunden".. Da war ich als Krieger schon sehr verärgert..
Aber so Aggressiv verhalte ich mich auch nur wenn auch grad mal keiner der Familie zu Hause ist^^..
So far..


----------



## Sasatha (25. April 2007)

sers, ich muss acuh zugeben, dass ich süchtig anch dem spiel bin.

ich merke es ganz besonders, wenn ich überhaupt keine lust habe zu spielen, es dann aber trotzdem tue, weil ich noch irgendwas farmen muss etc.

klar is das wahrscheinlich nicht förderlich, trotzdem tue ich es. warum? ka

aber muss auch sagen, dass ich durch wow viele leute kennengelernt habe, die mir inzwischen verdammt doll an herz gewachsen sind. habs ostern wieder gemerckt. war da die feiertage zu hause(bei mami^^) und konnte so halt 5 tage net zoggen (war die hölle^^). so am dritten tag, begannen mir die leute meiner gilde richtig zu fehlen. (die gespräche, dummen sprüche etc.) also hat das spiel halt nich ganz so engativen effekt auf das soziale umfeld.
habe auch schon viele von den leuten kennegelernt, und muss sagen, dass hat riesen fun gemacht.
und btw, war es mal interesant, wie die leute im rl aussehen(verhalten), da man ja immer eine gewisse vorstellung mit einer stimme verbindet.

so long sasa


----------



## Fiyu (27. April 2007)

Ich frag mich was dieses Reallife sein soll, wovon alle immer reden ... kommt das mit dem neuen Content-Patch oder so? Weiss gar nicht was ihr damit meint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ok, mal im Ernst... also ich war auch mal richtig süchtig, Tag und Nacht nur gespielt -  zwischendurch mal paar Stunden geschlafen und wieder ran an den Rechner und nur aufgestanden, um aufs Klo zu gehen oder schnell was zum essen zu machen. Das schlimmste ist, man entwickelt für alle anderen Dinge so ein "Ach, is mir egal"-Gefühl oder auch "Mach ich später". Man vernachlässigt alle Dinge um einen herum - bei mir war das sehr schlimm. Zum Glück hab ich es selbst erkannt und was dagegen unternommen - bzw hatte ich plötzlich keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel gehabt und habe eine lange Pause gemacht. Seit dem (das war 2005) spiele ich eigentlich nur noch ab und zu, mal mehr mal weniger. Auf jeden Fall hab ich wieder mein pflichtbewusstsein und WoW ist nur ein Spiel - nicht mein Leben!

lg
Fiyu


----------



## Centekhor (30. April 2007)

WoW macht süchtig ...
Es braucht eine schmerzhafte/unangenehme Erfahrung, das erleichtert das aufhören ... damit meine ich nicht Misserfolge in Raids oder ähnliches, sondern "Streit" mit Leuten, mit denen man schon länger spielt und an denen einem was lag ...

Und irgendwann sagt man sich einfach "Ich hab von der Sch... die Schnauze voll", löscht seine Chars, kündigt den Account und wirft WoW von der Festplatte ...

Und dann wartet man auf das nächste MMORPG das einem gefällt und das was taugt ...


----------



## Eed (30. April 2007)

Als ich WoW angefangen habe, habe ich auch den ersten Monat fast jeden Tag gespielt. Aber dann ging das immer weiter zurück. Jetzt zogge ich seit 4 Monaten WoW und mittlerweile spiele ich es eiegntlich nur noch am Wochenende und da auch nur ein paar Stunden. Dann mache ich lieber andere dinge bei dem guten Wetter.

Von daher finde ich das WoW nur am Anfang süchtig macht, weil da noch alles neu ist. Aber hinterher nach ner Weile vergeht das.


----------



## Thoa (30. April 2007)

Es kommt auf den Menschentyp drauf an und dessen Position im echten Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eed (30. April 2007)

Jo da hast du recht. Von daher ist eigentlich der Thread sinnlos, weil man es garnicht festlegen kann ob es nun süchtig macht oder nicht. Denn wie du es schon sagtest kommt es auf den Menschentyp und die Position im RL an.


----------



## Wassermond (30. April 2007)

Das Spiel kann einen definitiv süchtig machen. 

Mein Vorschlag ist an geregelte Spielzeiten zu halten. 

Außerdem sollte man sein Privatleben auf keinen Fall vernachlässigen.


----------



## 3x3Qta (30. April 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Und genau DAS hält nicht ab vom Süchtig werden. Es gibt Leute die sich einen perfekten Charakter basteln wollen. Dazu gehört das jeweils beste Set, dutzende Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig, hohe PVP Ränge etc. Und Blizzard bietet genug Sinnlosfarmquests in dennen der Spieler diese Ingame-Perfektion erlangen kann. Also genau das was du aufgezählt hast, ist genau für solche Spieler gemacht.




das ist aber nur ein kleiner Teil der Spieler, der solche sachen die ganze zeit macht. Ich selbst mach mir nichts draus. Na und, dann bin ich nicht Ehrfürchtig bei der Rasse. Und das was du meinst ist immer anders. Einige Menschen fahren auf sowas total ab und andere haben kein Bock drauf. Wie ich zB.


----------



## CemY (1. Mai 2007)

jepp, macht definitiv süchtig. wenn man nix besseres zu tun hat, kann man da perfekt vor sitzen.


----------



## Redis (1. Mai 2007)

Blizzard zerstört Menschenleben und lässt Kinder und Jugendliche von der Schule fliegen.......manche sollten sogar gestorben sein, da sie nicht auf Klo gegangen sind............

krank sowas.......... 
wer schenkt dem glauben.........?


----------



## mirfoidnixein (2. Mai 2007)

denk schon dass es süchtig macht... ich selbst spiel erst seit einigen wochen aber komme kaum mehr vom pc weg...


----------



## gold-9 (7. Mai 2007)

Redis schrieb:


> Blizzard zerstört Menschenleben und lässt Kinder und Jugendliche von der Schule fliegen.......manche sollten sogar gestorben sein, da sie nicht auf Klo gegangen sind............
> 
> krank sowas..........
> wer schenkt dem glauben.........?


Wir wollens ja nicht übertreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und gestorben durch WoW,das glaubst du wohl selbst nicht!


----------



## Minati (7. Mai 2007)

hm, das jmd gestorben ist, habe ich aber auch schon gehört ...


----------



## gold-9 (7. Mai 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> hm, das jmd gestorben ist, habe ich aber auch schon gehört ...


Weil er nicht aufs Klo gegangen ist?! *auf dem Boden lieg vor lachen* *rolf*


----------



## Centekhor (7. Mai 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Weil er nicht aufs Klo gegangen ist?! *auf dem Boden lieg vor lachen* *rolf*


Ich stell mir das grad bildlich vor *schmeisst sich weg*

Wegen Nährstoffmangel soll doch mal einer umgefallen sein hab ich gehört? Jemand aus Korea solls gewesen sein ...


----------



## Monolith (7. Mai 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Weil er nicht aufs Klo gegangen ist?! *auf dem Boden lieg vor lachen* *rolf*



Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Bericht gelesen, nachdem ein Asiate nach mehreren tagen zocken umgekommen ist, da er keine Flüssigkeit mehr zu sich genommen hatte, etc. ...
Obs stimmt kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## gold-9 (7. Mai 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Bericht gelesen, nachdem ein Asiate nach mehreren tagen zocken umgekommen ist, da er keine Flüssigkeit mehr zu sich genommen hatte, etc. ...
> Obs stimmt kann ich nicht beurteilen.


Ja da die Chinafarmer....und wenn du 12Stunden am Tag zoockst denkste garnicht mehr an Trinken^^
Die haben ja Kein leben mehr!


----------



## _Trident_ (8. Mai 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Ja da die Chinafarmer [...]



Ich hab ma ein Artikel gelesen da stand irgendwas drinn das die das zocken MüSSEN! Immer 6 Stunden am stück, werden dann abgelöst haben kurz pause und danach müssen die wieder weiter zocken, sie bekommen wenig zu essen, wenig zu trinken, und werden schlecht bezahlt!


----------



## Monolith (8. Mai 2007)

_Trident_ schrieb:


> Ich hab ma ein Artikel gelesen da stand irgendwas drinn das die das zocken MüSSEN! Immer 6 Stunden am stück, werden dann abgelöst haben kurz pause und danach müssen die wieder weiter zocken, sie bekommen wenig zu essen, wenig zu trinken, und werden schlecht bezahlt!



Das ist dort bei denen wie "Arbeit". Habe Berichte gelesen und gesehen, wo in Hinterhöfen und armen Vierteln nach Leuten gesucht wird, welche dann als Chinafarmer arbeiten. Viele sehen dadurch einfach eine Möglichkeit an Geld zu kommen.


----------



## gold-9 (8. Mai 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Das ist dort bei denen wie "Arbeit". Habe Berichte gelesen und gesehen, wo in Hinterhöfen und armen Vierteln nach Leuten gesucht wird, welche dann als Chinafarmer arbeiten. Viele sehen dadurch einfach eine Möglichkeit an Geld zu kommen.


Bekommen 140 Euro im Monat.
Aber sie zerstören ihr Leben dadurch!


----------



## Monolith (8. Mai 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Aber sie zerstören ihr Leben dadurch!



Was machen sie denn anders, als andere WoW Abhängige, welche auch mehr als 12 Stunden am Tag spielen? Nichts!
Und ich glaube, dass ein arbeitsloser (in ärmlichen Familien leben) sich nicht sein Leben zerstört, wenn er am Ende des Monats noch mit einem Batzen Geld nach Hause kommt.


----------



## Ned Flanders (8. Mai 2007)

ja macht es


----------



## gold-9 (8. Mai 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Was machen sie denn anders, als andere WoW Abhängige, welche auch mehr als 12 Stunden am Tag spielen? Nichts!
> Und ich glaube, dass ein arbeitsloser (in ärmlichen *Familien* leben) sich nicht sein Leben zerstört, wenn er am Ende des Monats noch mit einem Batzen Geld nach Hause kommt.


Aber das einzige was sie machen:
1.Spielen
2.Essen
3.Schlafen

Und Sie haben Keine Freunde oder Familie.


----------



## Monolith (8. Mai 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Und Sie haben Keine Freunde oder Familie.


Das kannst du so nicht sagen.

Und wenn jemand (aus Europa) der Sucht verfallen ist, ist sein Tagesablauf (meistens) auch nicht anders...


----------



## Denji (KdV) (9. Mai 2007)

Puhh endlich von diesem Suchtig Game WoW weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na alle die lieber Gamen stad nach ihren Freunden zu gucken... dass ist Such!

WoW hat mir nur bis 70 spass gemacht, ich hoffe keiner bleibt wirklich zu lange bei WoW hängen.

In diesem Sinne: WoW macht Süchtig und ist nicht besser als manche Free Games... warum hab ich für soen scheiss bezahlt?! :/


----------



## Floyo87 (9. Mai 2007)

WoW macht defenitiv süchtig und zwar extrem!

Ich als ehemaliger DAoC Spieler merke es stark.

1.) PvE ist einfach bestimmend und das heißt wer was bringen will muss 7std am Tag spielen vonwegen auch für Spaßspieler geeignet!

2.) PvP muss auch extrem betrieben werden um erfolg zu genießen!

3.) Bunte Farben wie die Extacy-Pillen ! Das 100% auch süchtig macht!


Ich bin los von dieser Droge! Wer wirklich einfach nur spaß am spielen sucht sollte auf was ruhigeres wechseln wie z.B Herr der Ringe Online =) Ich bin mir sicher hier geht es anderst zu da es auch nicht das wahre PvP Leben gibt und keine wirkliche gegnerische Fraktion somit muss man niemanden Trumphen und man kann das feine PvE leben genießen und schön zusammen Spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber hey, es ist euer Bier !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


NEBENBEI !

ICH VERKAUFE meine LVL 62 Blutelf Schurkin auf Blutkessel !
Hat Diamantenschleifen und Bergbau recht hoch!

Wer Interesse hat melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doragon (10. Mai 2007)

Zu sagen, Dass WoW süchtig macht ist übertrieben!!

Körperliche Abhängigkeit, wie es sie bei Drogen gibt, ist hier undenkbar.
Die Abhängigkeit ist also rein geistiger Natur und die hat man zumindest einigermaßen unter Kontrolle.

Wer wegen WoW sein RL vernachlässigt macht dies von sich aus weil er, seinem eigenen Ergeiz folgend sich oftmals den zeitlichen Regeln seiner Gilde unterwirft  was zu Komplikationen führt. 
Die meisten Gilden richten sich bei ihren Raidterminen nämlich meistens einfach grob nach den normalen standart Arbeitszeiten. 
WoW an sich ist nicht das Problem, es ermöglicht nur eine Spielweise der maximalen Auslastung (was es als kostenpflichtiges Game auch muss). 

Und wer hat den bitte wirklich Probleme damit aufzuhören, oft will man es nicht weil, dieses MMORPG leider viel unterhaltsamer ist als das Leben in unserer RL-Gesellschaft, aber wenn man einen Grund hat aufzuhören hindert einen doch eigentlich nichts (wie Körperliche Unzulänglichkeiten bei Drogenentzug)


----------



## Chrisie (10. Mai 2007)

wow macht nicht süchtig,sondern "kann" süchtig machen,genauso wie alles andere auch was intensiv gemacht bzw. benutzt wird


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (10. Mai 2007)

Ja WoW macht Süchtig... ich habe genau *HEUTE* die Sucht überwunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsch euch aber viel glück in der pixel welt^^


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2007)

Wieso kommt es mir in letzter Zeit so vor, als sei es gerade in Mode mit WoW aufzuhören und sich zu den "Freien" zählen zu dürfen. Ähnlich den Ex-Rauchern die nun mitleidig auf ihre noch quarzenden Kollegen blicken. Komisch, was heutzutage "in" ist.

Zum Thema:

WoW kann soetwas wie Sucht auslösen, wobei das weniger an WoW selbst sondern mehr am Spielprinzip an sich liegt. WoW representiert lediglich den prominentesten Ableger der MMORPGs und wird daher gerne als Beispiel herangezogen. 

Im Gegenteil zu Spielen die ohne Internetverbindung auskommen und bei denen das Erlebnis für den Spieler mit dem Aus-Knopf auch wirklich endet, geht die Geschichte in WoW weiter. Bei erstgenannten Spielen kann der Nutzer sich für Stunden, Wochen und Monate mit anderen Dingen beschäftigen und wird trotzdem noch an der selben Stelle ins Spiel einsteigen können ohne das ein Moment vergangen ist. Tut er dies bei WoW hat er Wochen an Spielzeit untätig vertan. Erzvorkommen konnten nicht ausgeschöpft, und keine Instanz durchlaufen werden und was vermutlich das Schlimmste für den Spieler ist. Er weiß nicht, was in seiner Abwesenheit im Spiel geschehen ist. 

So kreisen die Gedanken immer um Azeroth. "Was passiert wohl gerade in Westfall", "Ob meine Gilde gerade raidet und vielleicht Nefarian legt?", "Vielleicht überfallen einige Alllies gerade Orgrimmar". 

Das ist durchaus Sucht, wenn das Verlangen Wissen über diese Vorgänge zu erhalten so anwächst, dass der Spieler schulische Leistungen vernachlässigt und stundenlang vor dem Monitor zubringt. Nichts anderes durchlebt ein Drogenkranker, der sich überlegt, wie er an den nächsten Schuß kommt. 

NUR, diese Spielmechanik ist keine Erfindung von WoW und deshalb kann der Blizzard'sche Sprößling keine Generalverurteilung erhalten. WoW begünstigt WIE JEDES ANDERE ONLINE SPIEL ein Sucht, aber nur wer schon physisch labil, möglicherweise noch zu jung ist oder es sich nicht eingestehen will, wird wirklich abhänig.

Fazit: 
WoW macht nicht süchtiger als Bier oder Zigaretten.


----------



## Doragon (10. Mai 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Fazit:
> WoW macht nicht süchtiger als Bier oder Zigaretten.



ich würde WoW nicht mit Alkohol oder Tabak vergleichen da sich hier ja die sucht direkt Körperlich zeigt (Rezeptorausbildung etc.)....




Chrisie schrieb:


> wow macht nicht süchtig,sondern "kann" süchtig machen,genauso wie alles andere auch was intensiv gemacht bzw. benutzt wird



...sonder vielmehr mit Dingen wie Fernsehkonsum, oder ähnlichem


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2007)

Dem stimme ich so nicht zu. Eine Computersucht bildet im Gehirn ähnliche Muster wie Alkohol- oder Zigarettensucht, die sich letztenendes auch körperlich bemerkbar machen kann. 

Schwitzige Hände, oder ein generell nervöses Auftreten als Folge des WoW Konsums ist durchaus möglich.


----------



## Dubitare (10. Mai 2007)

Leute. ihr könnt da doch jetzt nicht Chinafarmer mit in die Diskussion bringen. die brauchen Geld für Lebensmittel und Schlafplätze. 
Die werden wohl kaum nach WoW Süchtig sein, weil sie einen Arbeitsplatz brauchen.

Ausserdem solltet ihr differenzieren zwischen süchtig und spaß haben. Wenn einem etwas spaß macht, heißt das nicht, dass man danach süchtig ist.
Ich kam in den ersten Wochen WoW auch kaum weg von demSpiel und bei anderen Dingen, die man neu entdeckt ist das nicht anders.


----------



## Chrisie (10. Mai 2007)

> ...sonder vielmehr mit Dingen wie Fernsehkonsum, oder ähnlichem



Alles kann süchtig machen.
Wenn bei euch 24 Stunden am Tag der Fernseher läuft ist auch das eine Sucht,aber nicht jede Sucht benötigt zwangsläufig eine Therapie.
Viele Raucher machen nie eine Therapie,obwohl sie süchtig sind.


----------



## Doragon (10. Mai 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich so nicht zu. Eine Computersucht bildet im Gehirn ähnliche Muster wie Alkohol- oder Zigarettensucht, die sich letztenendes auch körperlich bemerkbar machen kann.
> 
> Schwitzige Hände, oder ein generell nervöses Auftreten als Folge des WoW Konsums ist durchaus möglich.



Inwiefern macht sich das im Gehirn bemerkbar?? Ich meine es WoW setzt ja in den Interneuronen des Gehirns keine Antagonisten frei oder ?? Das mit der Nervosität stimmt natürlich (Hautprobleme, etc.) aber das ist ja ein klassisches Stresssymptom und kann auch durch alles mögliche (Sport, Arbeit;..) ausgelöst werden. 




Chrisie schrieb:


> Alles kann süchtig machen.
> Wenn bei euch 24 Stunden am Tag der Fernseher läuft ist auch das eine Sucht,aber nicht jede Sucht benötigt zwangsläufig eine Therapie.
> Viele Raucher machen nie eine Therapie,obwohl sie süchtig sind.



Das habe ich gemeint (nicht das Fehrnsehen keine Sucht sein kann)


----------



## Ichselbstenst (11. Mai 2007)

WoW macht garantiertiert nicht süchtig!

Scheiße ich verschwend meine Zeit schnell spiiiiiieeeeeleeeen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (11. Mai 2007)

Ichselbstenst schrieb:


> WoW macht garantiertiert nicht süchtig!
> 
> Scheiße ich verschwend meine Zeit schnell spiiiiiieeeeeleeeen
> 
> ...



Ich glaub du solltest auch bei deinem Spiel bleiben...


----------



## Mädchenteam (11. Mai 2007)

WOW macht nicht süchtiger als andere Sachen auch. Um mal bei Spielen zu bleiben, das erste große Suchtspiel war bei mir "Pirates" auf Amiga dann folgten mehrere Spiele auf dem PC. Aber alles unterschiedliche Klassen. Vielleicht sind einige der hier aufgeführeten Spiele Euch ja auch bekannt und faszinieren ebenso. Dungeon Master, Might & Magic bis Teil 7, Steel Panther's, Civilisation, Sacred, Patrizier II, Diablo LOD, Arcanum und Siedler 2. Aber daß ich deshalb bösartiger vom Character wurde, wie die Politik behauptet, konnte weder jemand aus meiner Familie, Freundeskreis oder Arbeitgeber feststellen.
Rächtschreibvähler bitte ich zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Slit Un&#39;goro (12. Mai 2007)

Ich denke die Fragestellung ist falsch.
DASS WoW süchtig machen kann, steht in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht zur Diskussion.
Das Problem ist denke ich, dass es relativ schnell geht und man dabei im Prinzip glücklich ist, da es einem vermeindlich gut geht.
Man verliert schnell Freunde aus den Augen, wird allgemein Interessenloser 

(diese Fragen habe ich mir vor meiner letzten WoW-Pause gestellt: Wann hast du das letzte mal Abends ein Buch gelesen, anstatt zu zocken? Wie oft gibst du eigentlich irgendwelche Gründe an, Abends keine Zeit zu haben, um zu spielen? Wie viel Zeit verbringst du eigentlich im Schnitt pro Tag mit dem Spiel? Was ist an Interessen auf der Strecke geblieben?)

Zumindest war das bei mir so; Ich bin am Wochenende relativ selten weg gegangen, Habe mit dem Training aufgehört, begann in der Schule schlechter zu werden, habe kaum noch Musik gemacht (www.purevolume.com/knautschzone , etwas Schleichwerbung am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und hatte irgendwann Stress mit meiner Freundin, weil ich ihr zu "inaktiv war".

Mittlerweile hab ich das ganze auf ein gutes Level gebracht. Ich jogge jeden zweiten Tag, mach wieder viel Musik, unternehme öfter etwas mit Freunden oder meiner Freundin und kann mich mittlerweile wieder auf Unterrichtsstoff konzentrieren (was bei mir wirklich teilweise beängstigend war. Stichwort: Interfaceplanung im Matheheft, MC-drops durchgehen während der Bio-Stunde, etc. pp).
Erst DANN kommt für mich WoW. 

In sofern kann ich als Fazit sagen:
OB es süchtig macht, oder nicht ist völlig irrelevant.
Wichtig ist, wie man damit umgeht, was die Konsequenzen sind, die durch das Spielen entstehen und wie man diese gewichtet. 

Das soll kein Vorwurf Extremzockern gegenüber oder rumgeheule sein, ich will damit nur meine Sicht auf die Dinge schildern. Ich denke die meisten hatten in ihrer WoW-Laufbahn irgendwann mal eine krasse Phase, viele haben aufgrunf vieler verschiedener Gründe ihre Spielzeit wieder heruntergefahren (Beruf, Schule, Freunde, Sport, ...), andere haben ganz aufgehört und einige spielen immernoch extrem.

Und solange alle Leute am Ende des Tages ehrlich zu sich selbst sagen können "jau, heute war ein guter Tag, ich bin mit meiner Entscheidung zufrieden", spricht nichts dagegen...

Grüße


----------



## Chrisie (12. Mai 2007)

> www.purevolume.com/knautschzone



Das erste ist nicht so mein Fall,aber das zweite gefällt mir doch recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....ja ja off topic,bin schon weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (12. Mai 2007)

Ohoho, ja es macht süchtig!


----------



## Elfentanz (13. Mai 2007)

Also das Spiel macht mir Spaß und ich spiele es auch oft, aber ich kann den Pc auch mal ausmachen und gar nicht spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whatsername (17. Mai 2007)

Also ich seh darin keine Gefahr für mich selbst. Sicher besteht die Möglichkeit WoW-Süchtig zu werden genauso wie man von anderen Dingen abhängig werden kann. Ich denke man muss ein gsundes mittelmaß finden. Es kann bei mir vorkommen das ich ein Wochenende wirklich durchzocke und es kann sein das ich mal 3 Wochen garnicht spiele. Manchmal setz ich mich auch tgl. nur ein Stündchen dran, einfach wie ich lustig bin. Aber was auf jeden Fall wichtig ist, das das reale Leben nicht zu kurz kommt. Und das ist bei mir nicht der Fall.

LG Whats


----------



## Petrio (18. Mai 2007)

Ich bin stolzer süchtler und würde wenn ich nicht zur schule gehen würde, den ganzen tag durchzocken!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich denke jeder der einmal WoW gezockt hat, ist so begeistert und kommt nicht mehr vom speil weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adeus (19. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube auch das WoW süchtig macht.
Und das ganze Geld das man auch noch ausgibt...
Aber naja wenn man es nicht dafür ausgibt
dann für irgendein anderen müll was will man machen.




PSas Viedeo ist cool^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hasseARBEIT (21. Mai 2007)

also ich spiel genau seit 2 moanten WoW und hab nen hunter 47 den ich nicht mehr spiele und nen mage 49.. als der hunter 47 war hab ich nen mage neu angefangen .....
seitdem hab ich keinmal mehr den hunter gespielt xD !

und finde das game macht echt hart süchtig ! ^^
ich will jezt auch zockn... : (
sitze noch auf arbeit bis 18uhr BÄH -.- !!!!!!!!!! KEINE LUST MEHR WILL ZOCKN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((((((((((((


----------



## Thravvn (21. Mai 2007)

@hasseArbeit, dann arbeite lieber deine Arbeit ab -> Zeit vergeht schneller und dann kannst auch zocken.P also schalt dein Explorer ab und start durch


----------



## hasseARBEIT (21. Mai 2007)

das is ja das problem....
wenn ich was zutun hätte dann würde ich sofort anfangen.
bin in so einer scheiss firma ! da sind 40 auszubildende und 1 ausbilder der für alle zuständig ist!
das ne reine auszubildenden firma und dazu noch FIKTIV ! das der größte witz hier. aber naja sonst würde ich zuhause chillen und 24/7 spielen -.-
so kack ich hier ab und wart die zeit ab und danach zockn !
aber hab mich hier angemeldet damit zeit schneller umgeht !


----------



## Asdjasd (21. Mai 2007)

hasseARBEIT schrieb:


> also ich spiel genau seit 2 moanten WoW und hab nen hunter 47 den ich nicht mehr spiele und nen mage 49.. als der hunter 47 war hab ich nen mage neu angefangen .....
> seitdem hab ich keinmal mehr den hunter gespielt xD !
> 
> und finde das game macht echt hart süchtig ! ^^
> ...



Ich fühle mit dir......muss auch noch bis 18:00 hier bleiben.....=(


----------



## hasseARBEIT (21. Mai 2007)

okay... wir stayn dann hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
welchen server seid ihr so ? bin blackmoore pvp

wie die zeit nicht umgeht ................................................................................
...........


----------



## hasseARBEIT (22. Mai 2007)

und schon wieder das gleiche..... xD


----------



## Asdjasd (22. Mai 2007)

hasseARBEIT schrieb:


> und schon wieder das gleiche..... xD




Ohjaaa^^^


----------



## Pordylox (22. Mai 2007)

Um die rhetorische Frage "macht WoW süchtig" mal mit einer auf den Punkt bringenden Antwort zu beantworten: Ja, World of Warcraft macht süchtig. Es haben sie schon Leute in den Tod gespielt, andere haben dadurch Ihre Schulkarriere verkackt.

Weitere diskussionen würden quasi nurnoch als Mittel für eine höhere Beitragzahl dienen.


----------



## Pordylox (22. Mai 2007)

hasseARBEIT schrieb:


> das is ja das problem....
> wenn ich was zutun hätte dann würde ich sofort anfangen.
> bin in so einer scheiss firma ! da sind 40 auszubildende und 1 ausbilder der für alle zuständig ist!
> das ne reine auszubildenden firma und dazu noch FIKTIV ! das der größte witz hier. aber naja sonst würde ich zuhause chillen und 24/7 spielen -.-
> ...



Dank deiner Einstellung braucht deutschland schon Ingenieure aus dem Ausland. 
Dank deiner Einstellung haben Steuerzahle mehr Steuern zu zahlen.
Dank deiner Einstellung gibt es das Sprichwort: Du liegst dem Steuerzahler auf der Tasche.
Dank deiner Einstellung ist der eh schon abtrünnige Ruf der Deutschen bald noch tiefer.


----------



## Littleheroe (22. Mai 2007)

Ich denke, das Spiel KANN süchtig machen.

Aber ich würd das eher verbissen nennen, so wie ich das spiel...



fast so, wie wenn man ein neues spiel gekauft hat, und das durchspielen will. (nur das das bei wow net geht^^)


----------



## Angeleye163 (26. Mai 2007)

Ja, hat einen gewissen Suchtfaktor und kann süchtig machen.

Am Anfang hab ich es jeden Tag mehrere Stunden gespielt und wenn ich es mal net spielen konnte, hab ich schon gemerkt, dass es schon süchtig macht.
Da hab ich dann einen Riegel vorgeschoben und es nicht mehr jeden Tag gezockt. Und immer nur eine begrenzte Zeit.
Das war vor einem Jahr^^ Heut spiel ich es vielleicht nur 3mal die Woche und für mich reicht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich denke, es sollte ein Spiel bleiben und das Leben spielt sich draussen ab. Noch ist man jung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freunde, Familie, Arbeit usw. sollte dadurch nicht vernachlässigt werden.
Grad Menschen, die kaum soziale Kontakte haben, laufen am größten Gefahr, von dem Spiel süchtig zu werden


----------



## Melfasa (27. Mai 2007)

ich glaube auch, dass wow süchtig machen kann. 
ich habe es ein halbes jahr lang gespielt und dann aufgehört weil ich wieder mal was für die schule machen musste. in der zeit wo ich spielte hab ich dann auch an die 20 stunden am we manchmal gespielt, und das aufhörren war echt verdammt schwierig. und jz erlag ich meiner sucht wieder, hab wieder nach einem halben jahr pause begonnen.


----------



## Fl1p (2. Juni 2007)

> Also von nem Kollegen, der eine Arbeit über Spielsucht (viel davon über wow) hat was im internet gefunden was besagt dass Blizzard im Spiel spezielle Pixel-Muster einbaute, die einem in den Bann ziehen und eine Art Bild in deinem Hirn veranker, welches sich schwer wieder lösen kann und man viel dran denkt...was aber nicht bei allen gleichstark wirken sollte... poste dann mal die site *imgooglewühl*
> 
> 
> fände ich ziemlich erschreckend wenn so sein sollte... stop.gif



glaub ich nicht. wäre dann bestimmt wem aufgefallen auf screenshots oder filmen von wow...


----------



## Fl1p (2. Juni 2007)

> 3.) Bunte Farben wie die Extacy-Pillen ! Das 100% auch süchtig macht!



glaubst du dass extacy wegen den farben süchtig macht? oO


----------



## Guria/Galika (3. Juni 2007)

Elfentanz schrieb:


> Also das Spiel macht mir Spaß und ich spiele es auch oft, aber ich kann den Pc auch mal ausmachen und gar nicht spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




absolut /sign!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich spiele auch nur das wochenede durch in der woche bin ich nur abends zum raiden on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lasst doch einfach die leute in ruhe spielen , es liegt an einem selbst ob man zuviel spielt oder nicht da ändern threads in foren auch nicht viel wenn drüber geflamed wird , hört auf wenn es euch zuviel wird und fertig

mein gott gehen mir diese threads aufm geist -,-

ich kann immer nur sagen : lieber süchtig nach nem spiel als nach drogen und zigaretten(ja ok sind beides drogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## gold-9 (3. Juni 2007)

Guria/Galika schrieb:


> mein gott gehen mir diese threads aufm geist -,-


Dann schreib nicht rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatal1ty (10. Juni 2007)

Was ist wenn man auch Nachts von dem Game träumt und ned durch pennen kann?


----------



## Eligos (10. Juni 2007)

Alles kann süchtig machen. Ich bin zum Beisspiel abhängig von Milch und Keksen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Ich denke wenn du von dem Spiel träumst passiert das einzig dadurch das du sehr viel mit dem Spiel verbindest. Normal solltest du aber nicht dadurch aufwachen ausser es sind Albträume da nach normalen Träumen normalerweise Amnesie einsetzt nach dem REM-Schlaf (Rapidly Eye Moving (die stärkste Verarbeitungsphase)). Du wirst WoW also wohl mit schlimmen Ereignissen verbinden bzw. dich sehr über WoW aufregen in welchem Falle ich mir keine Sorgen machen würde - man sucht immer einen Sündenbock und ein gutes Spiel was gerade dazu einlädt als Second Life zu dienen ist da ein guter Wirt.


----------



## Thoa (10. Juni 2007)

Guria/Galika schrieb:


> lieber süchtig nach nem spiel als nach drogen und zigaretten(ja ok sind beides drogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie naiv kann man eigentlich sein? Sucht ist Sucht. Viele Vielspieler verlieren durch WOW ihre grobe Perspektive im Leben, stumpfen ab. Ich hab es selber erlebt und kann solche Posts wirklich nur belächeln. Generell immer wieder lustig wie 15jährige über Spielesucht reden und es normal finden, das ganze Wochenende vor der Kiste zu hängen, anstatt mal wieder in die frische Luft zu gehen.


----------



## Adler_Auge (10. Juni 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Wie naiv kann man eigentlich sein? Sucht ist Sucht. Viele Vielspieler verlieren durch WOW ihre grobe Perspektive im Leben, stumpfen ab. Ich hab es selber erlebt und kann solche Posts wirklich nur belächeln. Generell immer wieder lustig wie 15jährige über Spielesucht reden und es normal finden, das ganze Wochenende vor der Kiste zu hängen, anstatt mal wieder in die frische Luft zu gehen.



Nicht jeder 15 jährige denkt so, ich bin noch 15 (Werde bald 16) und habe eine ganz andere Meinung. Gestern erst besuchte ich meinen Onkel, wir redeten über dies und das, über Gott und die Welt, über Geister und dann auch über Spielesucht. Meine Meinung zu dem Drogen Vergleich........Drogen zerstören deinen Körper (Wenn du zu viele nihmst) das ist ja bewiesen, aber auch die Spielesucht kann deinen Körper zerstören, die meisten Spielesüchtigen ernähren sich nicht mehr richtig (Fastfood, Pizza, Döner, etc.) sie treiben keinen Sport, werden durch wegen diesen beiden Sachen meist etwas dicker bis zu total fett. Es ist einfach nicht gesund so zu leben, da kann mir keiner was andere erzählen !!!! 

Also ist es eigentlich nicht viel anders als eine Drogensucht. *ABER* wenn man beides in Maßen genießt ist es inordnung, wenn man 1-2 mal die Woche einen Joint raucht, kann das dein Körper verarbeiten. Wenn du in Maßen WoW spielst ist das auch ok, denn du ernährst dich noch gesund bis halbwegsgesund, du treibst dann wohl auch Sport (Nunja, es gibt auch Menschen die beides nicht tuen, aber das kann man dann nicht auf das Spiel beziehen, das ist ein Fehler der einzelnen Menschen wenn sie nicht gesund leben) 

Ich finde das man die Drogensucht sehr gut mit der Sucht nach einer Virtuellenwelt in Verbindung bringen kann. Leute wie Johannes B. Kerner erzählen meist totalen Schwachsinn, sie haben keine Meinung, ihre Meinung ist ihr Fernsehsender. Ich hoffe das ist hier jedem klar, also hört bitte nicht, bei solchen Sachen, auf die Meinung von Funk und Fernsehn, die verdrehen sehr viel. 

Jetzt noch etwas zu der Frage "Macht WoW süchtig?" alles kann süchtig machen.........doch wenn du alles in Maßen genießt ist das nicht so wild. Jeder sollte sein eigenes Maß finden. Es hat zwar nicht viel mit dem Thema zu tuen, aber ich finde das "Nihilummaß" ist schon viel zu viel. 
Doch man kann keinem das Spielen verbieten, DU sollst dein Leben so gestalten wie es DIR am meisten Spass macht, wenn es Leuten mehr Spass macht in einer Virtuellen Welt abzuhängen als in der realen Welt, dann können sie das ja machen. Aber sie sollten es wenigstens 1 oder 2 Mal die Woche weg gehen, aus gehen, sich mit Bekannten treffen !!!

Jeder hat da einen anderen Blichwinkel, ich z.B. habe noch keinen 70er, also spiele ich wohl nicht sehr viel WoW, dann ist Nihilum für mich schon übertrieben, für Leute die 2 70er haben ist das nicht mehr so übertrieben wie für mich.  

Also: Lebt das leben so wie es euch Spass macht, doch verzieht euch nicht total in eine andere Welt, trefft euch ein paar Mal die Woche mit Freunden (Wenn ihr keine Arbeit habt) bemüht euch eine Arbeit zu finden, lebt gesund und lasst euch nichts von irgendwelchen anderen Leuten einreden, das ist EUER Leben.

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema. 

PS: Es könnten ein paar Wortdreher etc. drinne seien, in meinem Text, ich bin eben erst aufgestanden und demnach noch etwas konfused.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdSt (10. Juni 2007)

So lange man auf die Realität klar kommt finde ich ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## downESIR (11. Juni 2007)

Ich bin süchtig nach Zigaretten und Frauen. WoW hatte bei mir noch nie einen solchen Stellenwert, dass ich meine Freunde oder mein real life vernachlässige.

Spiele viel WoW, doch dies würde ich Hobby nennen und nicht Sucht.

Adler_Auge, sorry, aber achte mal genau auf deine Punkt- und Kommasetzung. Ist teilweise echt amüsant, ansonsten stimm ich dir zu.


----------



## Thoa (11. Juni 2007)

Na moment mal.. ich rede hier nicht von gesundheitlichen Schäden. Die sind durch intensives Spielen nämlich wirklich gering. Klar wäre Sport besser, aber einer großen Gefahr setzt du dich nicht aus. Ich rede auch von der Psyche. Viele verlieren die Perspektive, Stumpfen ab, schieben RL-Verpflichtungen nach hinten.

Ich war vor einem halben Jahr so einer..  jetzt habe ich einen guten Job, Freundin und ein erfülltes Leben und ein Hobby das mich gänzlich glücklich macht. Ich finde es Schade wenn Leute (und meistens sind die auch noch verdammt intelligent) ihr Leben für Firstkills opfern. Weil dieses extremspielen ist einfach eine Opferung des eigenen Lebens.

Meiner Meinung nach


----------



## OdSt (11. Juni 2007)

Ein guter Freund von mir hat eine Weile lang nur Wow gezockt,
man kann sagen er hatte ausserhalb vonWoW nicht mehr existiert.
Im letztenSchuljahr war er viermal in der Schule gewesen.
Mittlerweile hat er eine Ausbildungstelle und kriegt sein Leben wieder auf die Reihe.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. Juni 2007)

Hatte auch so einen an der Schule.
Zweimal sitzen geblieben, weil er zu viele Fehlstunden hatte.

Dann so Aktionen wie Rechner neben den Herd stellen und sich zwei Wochen lang nur von Pizza ernähren und WOW dauerzocken.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2007)

Also ich spiele auch fast täglich,aber immer nur ab 22 Uhr für 2 Std,da ich auch Familie und eine Arbeit habe.Ich treffe mich auch mit Freunden,geh ins Kino,mach viel Sport und spiel Fussball.
auf der einen Seite bin ich süchtig nach wow,weil ich ja fast jeden Tag spiele,aber man kann Süchte auch im Griff bekommen.ich muss ja auch nicht jeden Tag eine ganze Packung Zigarretten rauchen,oder jeden abend ein Sixpack Bier trinken.
wie sagt schon Blizzard:alles in Massen geniessen(auch wow).man kann ja ruhig täglich zocken,solange man ein Spiel,sprich virtuelle Welt nicht zum Lebensmittelpunkt macht...
by the way,passend zum Thema hab ich gestern in unserer Tageszeitung eine Todesanzeige von einem Tauren Druiden gelesen.da ging es im Text um Aggro,Ehre,questreihe ab jetzt alleine durchziehen,etc...
war ich ein wenig schockiert.das ist für mich die nächste Form der Sucht,den Menschen mit seinem Spielercharakter gleichzusetzen.auf der anderen Seite setzen auch Fussballfreunde,Skatbrüder,  Feuerwehren und Schützenvereine Todesanzeigen für verstorbene Mitglieder auf,aber ist das noch vergleichbar???was meint ihr????


----------



## Parnelli (12. Juni 2007)

ich denk wenns drauf ankommt sind wir alle süchtig... nur wie wir damit umgehen ist halt so ne sache. ich zocke zB nicht weil ich unbedingt in einer anderen welt sein will oder weil ich wow brauch, sondern weil ingame meine freunde vereint sind. auch wenn es viele gibt die meinen, die leute ingame sind keine richtigen freunde, man kennt sie nicht und schreiben können sie ja viel... klar stimmt vllt teilweise auch, aber dasselbe kann dir im rl auch passieren. ich denk das spiel ist einfach nur eine verbindung zwischen uns allen und ohne es würden viele freundschaften nicht im ansatz entstehen oder existieren. und wenn man anfängt abzustreiten dass man süchtig ist, sollte man dann doch mal drüber nachdenken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitec (12. Juni 2007)

@cuda: wörd^^

aber obwohl ich denke, das man freunde auch anders kennenlernen kann! ausserdem haben die rl freunde auch mehr zeit und vorallem auch teilweise andere interessen! 
also ich bin noch nicht süchtig kann aber auch noch nicht sagen ob ich es noch werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michelchen (12. Juni 2007)

ICh für mcih weiß nciht ob cih süchtig bin. Ich spiele nur ein bisschen wow. Es macht mir letzter Zeit auch keinen spaß mehr bin erst 48 da geht wenig ab. Ichs rufe mehr im Internet. Aber wenn ich den Pc nicht mehr hätte wäre das kein Problem ich würde mich anders beschäftigen. Ganz easy. Aber so lange ich meinen Pc habe benutze ich ihn auch.


----------



## Zeldagamer (12. Juni 2007)

www.wiiheaven.de​


----------



## Slaydo (20. Juni 2007)

also ich bin auch der Meinung, wie eingie andere hier, dass es nicht so schlimm ist auch mal viel WoW zu spielen, denn solange man eben nicht nur damit beschäftigt ist an Azeroth zu denken, dürfte es nicht so problematisch sein.
Von einer richtigen Sucht kann man doch z.B nur dann reden falls Entzugserscheinungen auftreten, wie bei chemischen Drogen und Zigaretten.
Wenn ich 2 Wochen in den Urlaub fahre hab ich kein problem damit mich vom Computer zu lösen (ich gehe höchstens mal in ein Internet Café um meine E Mails zu lesen^^).
Natürlich muss jeder seine eigenen Grenzen kennen aber ich sage es mal so:
wenn ihr nicht weder eure Freunde verliert, noch eure Arbeitstelle oder schulisch versagt und euer Körper nicht unter dem zokken leidet (Übergewicht, zu krummer Rücken, Müdigkeit, etc.) ist das ganze doch gar nicht so schlimm, aber wie gesagt jeder muss seine eigenen Grenzen kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                          ciao Leute


----------



## schlimi (20. Juni 2007)

also ich spiele sehr viel wow. am wochenende und in ferien locker 4-8 stunden am tag. aber ich glaub nicht dass ich süchtig bin, es gibt auch tage an denen ich einfach kein bock auf wow hab. auch an schultagen verbring ich oft jede freie minute am pc, aber schule geschwänzt hab ich noch nie deswegen. 
ich hab im september mit wow angefangen. kaum zu glauben, aber meine schulischen leistungen haben sich seitdem verbessert^^ das liegt aber denke ich nich daran, dass ich durch wow konztentrierter bin oder so. aber das beweißt ja, das ich nicht absacke oder so.
heute gab es zeugnisse, und ich hab glaub ich meinen besten notendurchschnitt überhaupt gehabt =)  
ich spiele nich wow weil ich süchtig bin, sondern weil es mir einfach spaß macht

ich glaub auch, dass es leute gibt die nach einem monat wow süchtig sind und andere, die es einfach gar nicht werden. das ist wie mit zigarettensucht, einige können von heute auf morgen aufhören zu rauchen, andere gehn 6 monate in ne entzugsklinik


----------



## Bttrfly (21. Juni 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Hatte auch so einen an der Schule.
> Zweimal sitzen geblieben, weil er zu viele Fehlstunden hatte.
> 
> Dann so Aktionen wie Rechner neben den Herd stellen und sich zwei Wochen lang nur von Pizza ernähren und WOW dauerzocken.



haya aber solchen leuten kann man meist eh nicht helfen. ich habs in nem anderen topic schonmal gesagt und hier nochmal meine meinung :S Wenn leute meinen es ist das richtige für sie zu spielen weil es ihnen DEN kick gibt bzw. fun, sollte man es ihnen lassen weil sie es selber merken müssen.

Du kannst dich da 5std hinstellen und reden reden reden, das würde an einem ohr rein und am anderen wieder raus kommen. Die person musses selber erfahren und auf den Gedanken kommen was passiert wenn die Server einen Tag schließen und er dann alleine dasteht.

Warum sag ich das? Weil ich selber ne Zeit hatte da gings mir nicht besser, allerdings nicht in WoW. 
Täglich rund 12hr's Gildenevents um die Attendance fürs große Loot hoch zu bekommen, und dabei in einer area stehen für je 3hr und nichts zu machen ausser sich über die anderen 200 Leute zu ärgern weil sie ja das NM claimen könnten (botting hin oder her) und nicht du- wofür du dann eben mind. 3hr in den Sand gesetzt hast.

Mir ist diese erkenntnis leider recht spät gekommen und deswegen habe ich mich entschlossen zwar weiter zu spielen aber in keinem fall mehr exzessiv weil es zu viel , hinsichtlich rl, "gekostet" hat.

LG

(sry für die textwall <.<)


----------



## Malchio (21. Juni 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach hat WoW ein sehr großes Suchtpotenzial und vor allem junge Menschen sind dafür sehr anfällig.
Wenn man nicht aufpasst verliert man den Bezug zur Realität und stumpft gefühlsmäßig ab.

Ein geregelter Tagesablauf und eine Nebentätigkeit (Arbeit, Ausbildung etc.) können Abhilfe schaffen.
Das Spielen in den Zwischenzeiten ist weniger eine Sucht, mehr die Tatsache dass WoW bei vielen Menschen zur Lieblings Freizeitbeschäftigung geworden ist.

Fazit: WoW sollte ein Spiel bleiben, und kein Ersatz zur eigenen Identität


----------



## ThoWeib (21. Juni 2007)

Ich habe kein Problem, WoW mal WoW sein zu lassen und was anderes zu machen (just jetzt installiere ich z.B. mein neues Dienst-Notebook voll und lasse meine Ohren von Linkin Park umschmeicheln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Der Suchtfaktor von WoW ist bei mir genauso groß wie bei jedem anderen Spiel: zu Anfang, wenn alles neu ist, zockt man viel, mit längerer Spielzeit läßt das nach, und irgendwann ist's wieder vorbei. (Letzterer Teil läßt in Bezug auf WoW nocht auf sich warten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Das jemand, den das wahre Leben frustet, sich leicht in der überschaubaren, moralisch schwarz-weißen und mit einfach erreichbaren Belohnungen versehenen Welt verliert, kann ich nachvollziehen. Und das sollte IMHO genau wie jede andere Sucht behandelt werden. Und vom Alter würde ich das nicht abhängig machen, nur von den Lebensumständen und der psychischen Neigung.


----------



## Roch (10. August 2007)

hi

also ich weiß das das mein erster bei trag is aber ich spiel schon seit 1 jahr wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meine erfarungen: 

also das spiel hat hat ein sucht potenzial aber es kommt mehr auf den  menschentyp drauf 

ich hab mich mal mit nen freund verglichen wir spieln ca gleich lange 

ich habe einen spielsuchttest aus dem i-net geholt(weiß leider nicht mehr auf welcher seite das is)

ja das ergebniss war das ich 1 punkt von 13 hatte und mein freund hatte 11^^

mein freund war sehr überrascht das er doch "sooo" süchtig is 

er hat aber nix geändert naja egal

ich drufte ca ein halbes jahr spielen dann dürft ich von meiner mutter aus ich nicht mehr weil sie meinte ich spiele zu viel ( ich hatte gerade energieferien) und wollte in einer woche von 45 auf 50  zu kommen 

ich spielte dann weiter als sie es das erste mal raugefunden hatte das ich noch spiele ( sie hat das spiel von einer bekanten löschen lassen da sie sich selbst nicht so gut mit dem pc aus kannte)

gab es erst mal nen streit  dann bekam ich so einen reiz es so zu verstecken das sie nicht mehr darauf kommt das ich spiel 

ja und das wars auch^^ von meiner erfahrung

eins will ich noch sagen:

wie ich noch spieln durfte hab ich schule(bin mittel mässiger schüler hab in einer höheren schule (htl) 2 4 im zeugnis) , training(ich geh zu meisterschafts zeiten bis zu 4 mal in der woche zum training wenn nichst ansteht dann 3 mal) , freunde, freundin hobbys( Koi und Bonsai wer das kennt weiß das es ziehmlich zeit auf wendig ist) und wow unter nen hut bekommen 

jo das war mein senf dazu  

Mfg Roch

Ps: vill noch meine chars ein 56 pala, 38 hunter, 19 krieger (pvp) und ein 35 schami und halt so ein paar lvl 10-15


----------



## todesstern (12. August 2007)

ich weiss net ob das jetzte noch rein passt hier  

 zu der sucht  ich weiss es net ob ich süchtig bin 

es  is einfach so das ich in wow  "freunde" hab die zu mir stehn mir helfen  und ich auch ihnen immer viel  geben kann  in wow hab ich das gefül  gebraucht zu werden   und das gefühl hab ich  im RL  eigentlich fast nie   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich spiel  bei nahe den gantzten tag ! da ich  eigentlich nix zu tun hab mein leben is so zimmlich im arsch 
nicht nur wegen wow   auch andere sachen  aber da will ich jetzte nich näher drauf eingehn !

jeder brauch ja irgend wo das gefüh sich verstanden zu fühlen , zu hause zu fühlen, gebraucht zu werden   und  anerkennung   das alles gipt mir wow  ! im RL  bekommst  ja nicht ma n danke schön wen de jmd die tühr aufhältzt ! oder  was au immer  `! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



meine gilde ist für mich schon fast wie eine familie die zu mir halten und ich zu ihnen    ich weiss das  klingt ihrgent wie komishc is aber so  !

was mich am meisten freut wen ich jmdem in wow helfen kann  da hab ich imemr n risen smile im gesicht 
vorallem  wen der jenige sich dan noch  nett  bedankt 
für  gwisse leute ein "held" sein  das kann ich in wow  im RL lol ja wie denn ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich weiss ich wieder hole mich aber na ja  was solls ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in dem sinne euer ergeber  todesstern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit Un&#39;goro (12. August 2007)

todesstern schrieb:


> ich weiss net ob das jetzte noch rein passt hier
> 
> zu der sucht  ich weiss es net ob ich süchtig bin
> 
> ...



Falls das wirklich dein Ernst sein sollte, lösch das game.

Klar, in WoW bekommt man sehr leicht Anerkennung, hat sehr schnell Erfolgsgefühle.
Aber früher oder später holt dich dein RL ein. Ganz sicher.
Und dann stehst du da, und alles was du vorweisen kannst (sei es deiner (zukünftigen) Freundin, deinem (zukünftigen) Arbeitgeber oder sonstwem) sind 3 epic equippte chars, ein tolles arenarating oder Illidans Kopf.
Damit bekommst du im Zweifelsfalle nicht mal ne Semmel.

Und im RL Anerkennung zu finden, ist wirklich nicht schwer.
Sei es durch Sport; durch Musik; durch eine besondere Art, mit Menschen umzugehen oder durch besonderes Engagement - in welcher Institution oder Form auch immer.

Stell dir vor, du hättest deine gesamte Played Zeit (bei mir sinds ca. 170 Tage) Klavier gespielt oder wärst gelaufen...
Ich arbeite gerade meine played Zeit auf den schönen schwäbischen Waldwegen ab und es gibt mir ein geileres Gefühl, eine Minute schneller zu sein als am Tag vorher, als mir das ein Epic je geben konnte.

Think about.


----------



## Noxiel (12. August 2007)

Wir sehen hier den von der Gesellschaft losgelösten Spieler ohne soziale Bindungen in Reinform. Ich glaube das ist einfach zu ideal um wahr zu sein, ich meine, jeder Psychologe würde sich alle zehn Finger nach Todestern lecken um seinen Fall in der Promotion zu behandeln und das _magna cum laude_ dafür einzusacken.

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass Todestern die Wahrheit sagt, aber das ist ein Gefühl....nur ein Gefühl.


----------



## todesstern (13. August 2007)

thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber aleine wen ich schon alns löschen denke wird mir schlecht 
ich weiss das were ne lösung aber  wen ich dan  an die schöne zeit  denke die file arbeit  die (ZEIT) die mich dieser  char  (chars)  gekostet hat    e.c.t   bring ich das net vertig  ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich weiss das  der weg den ich in meinem leben durch wow eingeschlagen hab nicht gut für mich  ist 
wie für meie  (noch) RL  freune   und meine zukunft  das is mir voll und gantz bewusst
aber irgend wo  muss ich mich auch ma glücklich fühlenen  ich hab shcon sehr viel  tschuldigung  SCHEISSE
durch gemacht  und depre  durchs leben  nein danke  mit wow bin ich einfach happy
na ja  man kann jetzte  auch sagen wie ein  dorgen süchtiger der is auch happy mit seiner spritze aber so iss es net!

ich bin im dem sinne nicht süchtig nach dem spiel  sondern eher  flieh ich in die  weld von wow weil ich  die echte weld einfach nicht mehr ertragen kann !

ja ich flüchte regel recht  (oh selbst erkennt niss)hmm *nach denk*



ömm @ Noxiel   ich poste doch net so was wen es net stimmt was hätt ich schon davon?
kanst mir das mal erklären?


----------



## Noxiel (13. August 2007)

todesstern schrieb:


> ich bin im dem sinne nicht süchtig nach dem spiel  sondern eher  flieh ich in die  weld von wow weil ich  die echte weld einfach nicht mehr ertragen kann !



Das sagen auch Heroinsüchtige, wenn sie sich den nächsten Schuß setzen. 
"Ich bin nicht süchtig, ich brauche die Droge nur um dieses schnöde "da draußen" zu ertragen/vergessen. 



todesstern schrieb:


> ja ich flüchte regel recht  (oh selbst erkennt niss)hmm *nach denk*



Du benutzt WoW als Rückzugsort, als einfachen Problemlöser für aktuelle Schwierigkeiten, die du aber nicht erledigst sondern nur vor dir herschiebst.



todesstern schrieb:


> ömm @ Noxiel   ich poste doch net so was wen es net stimmt was hätt ich schon davon?
> kanst mir das mal erklären?



Es gibt Leute die schreiben soetwas um von anderen Leuten Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Um sich zum Gesprächsthema zu machen oder einfach nur um eine hitzige Diskussion auszulösen. 

Allgemein nennt sich das im neudeutschen "attention whore", und dein Anmeldedatum zusammen mit den wenigen Beiträgen, lässt mich zweifeln, dass du dich gezielt bei Buffed angemeldet hast nur um hier zu schreiben.


----------



## Ghosar (13. August 2007)

Hallo Todesstern,

was Du schreibst haben sicher fast alle Spieler von WOW im RL durchgemacht. Bei dem Einen ist es schlimmer als beim Anderen. Natürlich tut es gut, Anerkennung und Dank für die Leistungen im Spiel zu bekommen. Aber es ist ein "relativ" anonymes Spiel. Die wenigsten von uns können von WOW leben. Also Du hast bereits erkannt, das es bei dir im RL nicht so läuft. Schreib dir mal auf, was nicht läuft, und sofern Du es benennen kannst, auch die Gründe dafür. Dann nimm dein Leben in die Hand und steuere selbst. Das ist viel einfacher als man denkt. Wenn Du die gleiche Einstellung zeigst wie im Spiel, kommt unter Garantie auch viel zurück. Ich sage nicht, dass du mit WOW aufhören sollst, aber bring deine wahres Leben auf die Reihe, und flüchte dich nicht in den Cyberspace. Das kommt ja einer Kapitulation gleich.

Mach was!

Ghosar


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2007)

todesstern schrieb:


> thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sorry,Todesstern,aber ich kauf dir die Geschichte irgendwie nicht ab,denn so viele Rechtschreibfehler wie du alleine in dieser Passage reingehauen hast, kann eigentlich kaum möglich sein(es sei denn du bist ausländischer Staatsbürger,der noch nicht der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )....
also ich hab auch so ein Gefühl wie Noxiel,das die Geschicht enicht stimmt...
Falls ich mich irren sollte schliess ich mich voll und ganz dem Post von Ghosar an.Krieg dein RL in Griff und lass sofoert die Finger von wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mausmann (13. August 2007)

Also ich bezeichne mich nicht als süchtig.

Oder ist es für euch süchtig das ich mich darauf freu mit meinen kumpels WoW zu spielen wenn ich heim komm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (13. August 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Sorry,Todesstern,aber ich kauf dir die Geschichte irgendwie nicht ab,denn so viele Rechtschreibfehler wie du alleine in dieser Passage reingehauen hast, kann eigentlich kaum möglich sein(es sei denn du bist ausländischer Staatsbürger,der noch nicht der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja das mit dem aussländer stimmt ich komme uhrsprünglich aus england und wohne jetzte in der schweiz 

und an den rechtschreib fehlern  solls ja net liegen ne


----------



## todesstern (13. August 2007)

aso wie  schon gesagt  ich würde doch net  hier rein posten  nur damit ich  aufmerksamkeit bekomm 
das wer das letzte was ich brauch 

ich wollt nur meine situation  schildern  aber wie ich merke wird sebst das wieder  nicht akkzeptiert
da draussen  aso hab ich schon wieder ne bestätigung das ich da draussen nicht ernst genommen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roch (13. August 2007)

also so wie ich das jetzt mit bekommen hab todesstern jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber mir kommts vor das du ein ziehmlich schwaches selbst bewusst sein hast (kann mich auch ihren).

ich würd dir raten mal etwas sport zu machen oder triff dich mit deinen rl freund oder mach irgendwas anderes aber geh mal ein oder zwei tage vom pc weg das du siehst wie das "wirckliche" leben aus sieht 

wenn du wircklich was änderen willst in deinen leben dann schaffst das auch das einzige was man braucht ist der wille um was zu veränderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn du dann den ersten erfolg hattest ( mal zwei tage nicht wow zu spielen) darfst du nicht auf hörn weil sonst verfallst du ziehmlich schnell wieder in deine alten lebenszyklus hinein 

aber wenn ich du wäre würd ich mein leben nicht so lassen wie es jetzt zurzeit (nach deinen erzähln nach) ist

wie gesag t das einzige was man braucht ist der wille wennst ihn gefunden hast gehts etwas leichter weiter zumachen aber eines kann ich dir sagen es ist nicht leicht 

wenn du es alleine nicht schaffst dann wende dich an deine freunde [oder an einen psychologen (pls auf keinen als beschimpfung werten)] 

wegen der geschichte mit den tür aufhalten mach dir da nichts draus es gibt freundliche und unfreundliche menschen oder welche einfach nur einen schlechten tag haben

 also du schaffst es wenn du es willst musst einfach nur an dich glauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg 

Roch


----------



## Ahnron (14. August 2007)

> Macht WoW süchtig?


.....JA.....




Es ist aber nich schweer aufzuhören wenn es sein MUSS. 
Bei mir muss es aber nicht sein, es ist nur ein intensieves Hobby.....
Solange man noch ein ''RL'' hat, sprich sich mit Freunden trifft etc. ist alles OKI DOKI

Besser WoW als stundenlanges fischen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Ahnron


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2007)

todesstern schrieb:


> ja das mit dem aussländer stimmt ich komme uhrsprünglich aus england und wohne jetzte in der schweiz
> 
> und an den rechtschreib fehlern  solls ja net liegen ne


bei der Konstellation Engländer,der in der Schweiz lebt, ist natürlich das private Umfeld schwierig.aber wenn du gerade erst dort hingezogen bist, unternehm doch mehr mit Kollegen,oder geh in ein Verein(Sport,oder Musik),oder such hier über das Forum Wow-Spieler,die in der Schweiz,vielleicht sogar in deiner Nähe wohnen.schon habt ihr ein gemeinsames Hobby.Wenn du so ein freundlicher Mensch bist, wie du schreibst sollte es dir eigentlich nicht schwer fallen mit anderen in Kontakt zu kommen....
auf alle Fälle versteck dich nicht in einer Fantasiewelt.auch wenn du dort "akzeptiert" wirst,ist das alles nur ein Spiel und hat nichts,aber auch rein gar nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun.Du isolierst dich nur noch mehr,wenn du dich immer tiefer in deine Sucht stürzt. unterschätze nicht die Gefährlichkeit der Wowsucht,auch wenn das hier andere verharmlosen wollen.eine Sucht ist immer gefährlich,egal welche...
geh raus,treff Menschen,lebe dein Real Life...JETZT


----------

